# We Need To Do It!



## Goodtimez (May 1, 2007)

I was thinking the other day...we need more men and women to follow after the 'Johnny Appleseed' idea. Think about it, if just fifty people were to toss 10 seeds a week in various locations around their town, places they see get water and sunlight and don't get mowed or trimmed regularly that would mean that an average of 1500 babies would be born every month and this is only with fifty people. What would the government be able to do if these babies just continued to groww everywhere they would eventually get tired of cutting them down, and I also believe peoples view on these beauties would change because they truly are nice plants plus...they see it, they smoke it, and the rest is history... : -) Goodtimez~


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2007)

Goodtimez said:


> I was thinking the other day...we need more men and women to follow after the 'Johnny Appleseed' idea. Think about it, if just fifty people were to toss 10 seeds a week in various locations around their town, places they see get water and sunlight and don't get mowed or trimmed regularly that would mean that an average of 1500 babies would be born every month and this is only with fifty people. What would the government be able to do if these babies just continued to groww everywhere they would eventually get tired of cutting them down, and I also believe peoples view on these beauties would change because they truly are nice plants plus...they see it, they smoke it, and the rest is history... : -) Goodtimez~



you are going to pollinate my outdoor garden.

i like the thought though.


----------



## Goodtimez (May 1, 2007)

Yeah...I guess we'd have to figure that little glitch out huh? Haaha  But I think this will really work don't you?


----------



## SHAMAN (May 1, 2007)

then with years of neglect it would turn to hemp.. 
The THC would deplete with every generation.
And the pollen would be every where!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Like FDD.....said, you would turn every grow for miles to sh*t...... 

Like I have said before, The Little Johnny WeedSeed method sucks.
The better you care for your plant's the better they are to you.....


----------



## SHAMAN (May 1, 2007)

The only good Bud would have to be grown indoors....
I love good outdoor.....That would be a sin


----------



## Goodtimez (May 1, 2007)

So instead of shooting down the idea, let's think of a way to make it work. Think about it! This would help soften the negative view this plant has recieved for so many years. The fight to have it leagalized everywhere would be easier, and noone would have to hide it anymore and could at that time grow wherever, however and as much as they want! I think those protesters in colorado a couple weeks back on the news were some of the most ballsiest group of people I've seen in a while and I know it had a positive effect amongst the family of smokers! So, let's think what could we do to make this work. Where there's a will, ther's a way.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 1, 2007)

planting clones might work.


----------



## Goodtimez (May 1, 2007)

See, now we're thinking...that could work because then we have strong female strains out there instead of males or hermies. So now the question is how do we accomplish this task because planting some clones takes more time than tossing seeds on some cultivated land...how bout mapping out specific locations then take 10-20 clones and designate them homes in the night were there would be less risk of being spotted by unwanted critics...just an idea, what you think?


----------



## SHAMAN (May 1, 2007)

I already map out specific location, then take 10-20clones to each designated home, and then I pray they don't get seen by unwanted critics.
So I am doing my part...


----------



## Goodtimez (May 2, 2007)

See, so only 48 more!!!! One word: Prohibition


----------



## TRlUMPH (May 2, 2007)

First time post so be easy with the flaming, but what if we just dropped a few seeds into smaller plants at a nursery (the kind for plants) and just let them go. I just think it would be a surprise to the old lady with glaucoma when a plant miraculously grows... haha.


----------



## bmn (May 13, 2007)

Goodtimez said:


> I was thinking the other day...we need more men and women to follow after the 'Johnny Appleseed' idea.


First off, several people are griping about their potency going down, etc. Think about it mathematically for starters (quite low odds), and secondly, shouldn't one hope for that to be their biggest problem as compared to getting their front door kicked in, dog shot, and maybe some broken bones for a freaking plant growing (especially since it's less addictive and less damaging than alcohol or cigarettes)?!

Plus, there weren't advanced grow rooms (HID lamps, pH, etc) in the span of human history, so why would it be bad for nature to run it's natural course and pollinate and reproduce?

I see this as a double-edged sword:

On one side, it's allowed to foster, and people realize that the big bad plant isn't nearly so big and bad.

On the other side, the government will use *LOTS* of tax money to spray *LOTS* of pesticide and poison (think Vietnam Agent Orange) that would complete another chapter of Herbicidal Warfare (which might as well be dubbed Suicidal Warfare). The end result from all this poison lingering in the air, land, ground water, etc. would probably equate to higher doses of cancer, tumours, etc. which then means higher odds of medical cannabis programs being supported.

Either way, I think it certainly puts concept behind quotes when it comes to outgrow-this and outgrow-that.

On a sidenote, I don't see anywhere in the FAQ where it discusses when to harvest to maximize seed production (in respect to mature seeds that would actually blossom vs ones that wouldn't).


----------



## beenthere donethat (May 13, 2007)

Seeds take a minimum of 5 weeks to become fully formed and viable.

If you've never smoked ditchweed I can see where one might think that by tossing out good genetics you could improve the crop...

that MIGHT work..IF **you** had MORE PLANTS that MOTHER NATURE has out there...but if you don't...the ditchweed pollen is always gonna win out and the crop will always revert to "local"....aka "HEADACHE BUD".

good luck

bt dt


----------



## bmn (May 17, 2007)

Hi bt dt, thanks for the info. In the span of that 5 weeks does it become visible, or just something you have to figure towards?

I certainly understand your point about the genetics and the likes, but a headache from ditchweed is certainly better than a headache from a cop's bullet.

Remember, there's not very rational people enforcing the laws against one of Y-hweh's creations:
(Cops Admit To Planting Marijuana on 92 Year Old Woman Killed in Botched Drug Raid)

1 Timothy 4:1-5
4:1 Now the Spirit expressly says that in later times some will depart from the faith by devoting themselves to deceitful spirits and teachings of demons, 2 through the insincerity of liars whose consciences are seared, 3 who forbid marriage and *require abstinence from foods that God created to be received with thanksgiving by those who believe and know the truth*. 4 *For everything created by God is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving*, 5 *for it is made holy by the word of God and prayer.*


----------

